# Amplificador push pull con ECL86, 20W



## GEORGE747 (Ago 20, 2011)

hola que tal todos!!
pieso armarme este pequeño modelito:





pero no tengo la  fuente  ensi tengo casi todo a ecepcion del transfo de salida el de poder es cuestion dehacer los calculos y en 2*3 me lo monto...
es si se supone eque serian 10*10wats osea me monto 2 veces este 
pero no encontre el diagrama del power... me podrian ayudar?

le puedo tambien controles de tono volumen y balance


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

En el esquema falta el valor de alimentación de los drivers, y del tubo de entrada.
En los amplificadores valvulares, la tensión obtenida a la salida del filtro va al terminal del transoformador de salida, pero para los triodos conductores la tensión es algo menor y también algo menor para, la ECC82, esto se hace con el fin que el consumo de la salia no afecta la entrada.

Por lo pronto para una rectificación con punto medio necesitas un secundario de 237.5+237.5 para diodos de silicio, queda ver las tensiones de las otras secciones para calcular las R y definir los capacitores.

Una pregunta, de donde tomaste este circuito?

Aqui te dejo dos ejemplos similares pero estan mucho más completos y son un poco más racionales ya que ambos equiparon equipos comerciales


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 20, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> En el esquema falta el valor de alimentación de los drivers, y del tubo de entrada.
> En los amplificadores valvulares, la tensión obtenida a la salida del filtro va al terminal del transoformador de salida, pero para los triodos conductores la tensión es algo menor y también algo menor para, la ECC82, esto se hace con el fin que el consumo de la salia no afecta la entrada.
> 
> Por lo pronto para una rectificación con punto medio necesitas un secundario de 237.5+237.5 para diodos de silicio, queda ver las tensiones de las otras secciones para calcular las R y definir los capacitores.
> ...




pues lo saque de:
http://michel.terrier.pagesperso-orange.fr/radiocol/detail2003/grundig-so220-stereo.htm
y pues los esquemas que me das son para ecl82 tengo solo valvulas ecl86 
tengo unos mas simples no push pull pero pues quiro hacerlo de 10*10Wats
por que 3*3 aunque resulta mas sensillo quiro sacarle mas "jugo al monton de ECL86 que tengo jeje

pues segun entoendo el diagrama es asi:


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

Se me olvido aclarar que los esquemas que puse los podes utilzar con las ECL86, por eso subi esoso precisamente


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 20, 2011)

okay okay!! asi si jeje 
asi ya va avanzando mi proyecto...
es un estereo con tocadiscos y mueble de madera caoba  
aun no se si le ponde un ratio

bien creo que me montare un par de estos
Ver el archivo adjunto 58717

ya tengo los ecl86, y el ez81
y revisare en el "cuarto de los tiliches"
a ver si tengo la ecc83 que probablemente si.

Sería bueno ir documentando todo el proceso desde la parte electrónica hasta 
el mueble y el mecanismo del tocadiscos, y quizá el radio…
para empezar con el transformador 
que serían los secundarios siguientes:
250v – 0v (250mA)// 125v - 0v – 125v//
6.3v – 0v (2A) según se las ecl86 consumen 2ª por filamento no?
seria mejor 4A
3.5v -0v – 3.5v (3A)

bueno que los sabios me rectifiquen si en algo estoy mal…

grasias pandacba por el sistematico


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

De nada ya me fijo bien en la data, de los tubos para ver bien la corriente de cada secundario,
y te animo a concreta este proyecto.

Tenia la esperanza de recuperar un chasis de Ranser con salida a 15-20W por canal con 2 EL86 por canal y tenia incluso la radio el chais, pero a quien se lo regalaron lo tiro a la basura.................................


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 20, 2011)

uf jaja para chasis tengo demasiadas cosas en el "cuartito de los tiliches" jeje
desde un WV desarmado hasta cosas viejas de electronica...
en si segun he revidado la data trabajan con una coriente maxima de 75mA maximo cada una,
segun recuerdo en push pull es la mitatad no?


----------



## DAXMO (Ago 22, 2011)

Hola foro, soy nuevo en este foro y estoy viendo algunos de los circuitos de amplificadores a valvulas. Estoy en tramite de armar uno y necesito un diagrama para hacerlo push pull con salida ultralineal, valvulas el34, rectificando con diodos.
Vi en el foro el esquema de un mullard de 20 watts, esta completo pero los trafo se salida que consigo son para 50 watts, me podre arrimar a esa potencia con ese circuito, desde ya aclaro que es el primero tratare de armar, va como desafio a ver que sale.
No le tengo la mano a la pagina, si hay un sitio en ella con varios diagramas no lo encontre.

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2011)

Hola bienvenido al foro y al tema de los amplis valvulres

Si bien hay varios ya subo varios circuitos con ese tubo y esa potencia.

De que parte de Argentina eres, para recomendarte quien pueda hacerte o conseguir los trafos de salida para el mulllard por ejemplo


----------



## DAXMO (Ago 22, 2011)

Gracias  por la bienvenida, los trafos los encargue a navas baccino, en breve me los entregaran, el resto estoy por el circuito para ver de armar algo, debo diseñar el gabinete ya tengo la chapa de aluminio; de apoco.
Preguntas tengo muchas, Por ej, ademas del filtrado de la fuente, donde mas convendria poner capacitores de polypropileno? capaz en la etapa del pre.
Me gustaria poner vumetros con agujas de los de antes, pero no los veo publicados por ningun lado, cuando tenga mas o menos una lista de componentes para comprar los buscare en el centro (calle uruguay-parana).
Soy de Lujan Bs AS.

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2011)

Aqui te dejo un esquema Mullard con las EL34 y que fue utilzado en los famosos equipos y kitd Dynaco, en este caso en el Dyna A-420


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 22, 2011)

oye pandacba!
entonces estan bien mis secundarios?
250v – 0v (250mA)// 125v - 0v – 125v//
6.3v – 0v (2A) según se las ecl86 consumen 2ª por filamento no?
seria mejor 4A
3.5v -0v – 3.5v (3A)
paraVer el archivo adjunto 58717
no quiero quemas mis valvular jeje

se me hace raro q ue del transfo salgan los 250 vots pues al recificarlos seria masomenos 353 v.
no se supone que esta valvula, la ecl86, trabaja con 250v ya rectificados??


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2011)

Lo que estas preguntando es muy oportuno, los idoos de tubos no se comportan igual que los diodos de silicio, en el caso de estos últios la tensión llega al pico a picoa -1.4.

Cuando se utilza un puente de greetz para rectifiar(4diodos) la continua rectificada y filtrada sera  1.4142*VAC, pero para el caso de un trafo con punto medio y dos diodos la continua obtenida sera 1.2*VAC

Con los diods en tubos la tensión continua a la salida es práctiamente la misma que VAC solo que continua

Por lo tanto hay que tener en cuenta ese detalle al encargar el trafo de poder si utilizaremos diodos de silicoio o diosds tubulares


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 22, 2011)

okay, entonces el transfo esta bien para una rectificacion con el ez81
pero su usare un puente diodo tendra que vajar el voltaje 
250/raiz de 2 como lo haibia hecho con mias anteriores fuentes cierto?
okay supongamsoq ue are el amplificador tal cual esta en el esquematico...
entonves voy bien con mis calculos cierto?
para empezae este fin de semana que solo tengo un oar de hr libres y pues  
con la univercidad y las uso para las tareas :S


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

si utilzas en lugar de la EZ81 diods de silicio tendras VAC*1.2, es decir un 20% para 250 seran algo menos que 50V, los cuales se puden hacer caer con una Resistencia, la cual debera disipar una potencia equivalene  a los 50V pot la totalidad de corriene que xonsuman los tubos, y utilzar  un resistor con ohmiaje obtenido pero del doble de la potencia calculada.

Te aconsejo que bajse todas las hojas de datos de todos los tubos


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 23, 2011)

ya casi memoriso las datas, pero entonces las ECL86 son practcamente iguales que las ECL82 por lo tanto si uso el esqematico talcual cambiando las ECL82 por las ECL86 funcionaria perfecto
eso espqero jaja no quiero hacer CIRCOCIRCUITO!! 
vien ire  comprar el alambre mageto para el primario pues no me alcanso con el que tenial,
por cierto usara un enorme nucleo de 14cm2 pues calcle mal y lo he conseguido demasiado grande asi que tendria potencia para alimentar aun el tocadiscos, quiza una radio y un ojo majico...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

Si no hay mucha diferencias, un vez puestas cotejaremso las tensiones estáticas y si hay diferencia que valgan la pena corregir lo haremos alli


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 23, 2011)

aunque pensaba hacerlo 100 tubos, 
tambien tengo esta opcion al parecer mas fiable
http://www.jordibros.zobyhost.com/IMAGNS/Schema.gif


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

La ECL86 rinde más que la ECL82 y es un muy buen tubo, lo de hacer correcciones, se debe más que nada a la caracteristicas del tubo utilzado ocurre lo mismo con loa amplis de audio transistorizado que por alli hay que corregir algunos valores, nada del otro mundo y la mayor parte de las veces no hace falta


----------



## GEORGE747 (Ago 23, 2011)

muy bien me tomade el fin para revisar todo, subire fotos del avance... espero quede todo genial el siguiente es un vivroverb 64


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

Una vez que te afiances con este, y que vayas tomando práctica podras ir tranquilamente po más, afortunadamente aqui en el foro hay varios miembros que concocen de tubos, por lo que no te faltara apoyo


----------



## DAXMO (Ago 23, 2011)

DAXMO dijo:


> Gracias  por la bienvenida, los trafos los encargue a navas baccino, en breve me los entregaran, el resto estoy por el circuito para ver de armar algo, debo diseñar el gabinete ya tengo la chapa de aluminio; de apoco.
> Preguntas tengo muchas, Por ej, ademas del filtrado de la fuente, donde mas convendria poner capacitores de polypropileno? capaz en la etapa del pre.
> Me gustaria poner vumetros con agujas de los de antes, pero no los veo publicados por ningun lado, cuando tenga mas o menos una lista de componentes para comprar los buscare en el centro (calle uruguay-parana).
> Soy de Lujan Bs AS.
> ...



Esta bueno, sencillo asi tengo dos o tres mas, los voy a comparar, apenas tenga los trafos arranco.
Agradecido, los sigo en el foro voy aprendiendo.


----------



## kunce325 (Dic 11, 2011)

Hola necesito ayuda para saber el valor de un trafo para mandarlo a fabricar, es para un amplificador con una sola valvula Ecl82/6bm8 mi pregunta es la siguiente que voltaje tendria que arrancar el trafo? para que luego de pasar por el puente rectificador y la resistencia y electroliticos me de como resultado en la salida 270 volt , ya que ese dato no me lo da el frabricante del plano,(no me dice que voltaje tiene que tener el secundario)  ahora les aclaro que con la "Rs 470 ohm"   me dice en el texto que debo aumentar o disminuir su valor para obtener los 270 volt finales para que el circuito funcione correctamente gracias







Aqui les dejo el link de la imagen:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...07379901.28452.100000841172336&type=1&theater


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2011)

Normalmente no es un dato que de el fabricante, ya que lo importante, es el valor de corriente continua, y a partir de alli el técnico sabe como hacer el resto.
En tu caso debes ser un aficionado y se parte de

VCA x 1.4142 -1.4=270 
VCA=(270 + 1.4)/1.4142=192, esto ea para rectificación onda completa puente de graez de cuatro diodos.

Volt más, volt menos, no afeca al funcionamiento del equipo

El valor que te di, es a la salida del puente de diodos



Ese, sistema se utilzaba antguamente, hoy con un solo capacitor de 220uF x 350V es suficiente y l R no sera necesaria, el valor de la R dependera del consumo del equipo, tan solo para darte una idea, para un consumo de 100mA tendras una caida de 47V, para 50mA la caida sera 23.5V, para calcular se aplica ley del onm don R=V/I, R es el valor de la resisencia obtenida, V la caida de tensión en extremos de la R cuando es atravesada por la corriente I


----------



## kunce325 (Dic 11, 2011)

si el tema es que ya tengo todos los componentes de la fuente comprados para armarlo asi, cone sa configuracon antiguia como tu dices solo queria saber que valor tendria que tener el secundario para seleccioanr entre varios trafos que encontre y sabe cual es el candidato


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2011)

Con lo que te di tenes los elementos, cuanto consume la versión que queres hacer? corriente de placa


----------



## kunce325 (Dic 11, 2011)

Aka esta todo ya tengo todos los componenetes y 3 valvulas nuevas de diiferentes marcas asi que no estan apareadas por eso me decidi por este proyecto y no un push pull

http://lh-electric.net/projects/tiny3w.html



y te ahgo otra pregunta ahy un componente si te fijjas en el plano que te pase un electrolitico de 4,7 mf x 350 volt, yo encontre uno de 5,6 mf x 400 volt vos decis que anda igual? no alteria nada no? es el unico componente ya que lso otros los encontré sin problemas


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2011)

Utilizan Rs porque parten de un transformador comercial, en tu caso, lo haras a medida por lo que se puede prescindir de dicha R


----------



## kunce325 (Dic 28, 2011)

estoy armando este circuito y no consigo los electroliticos de 100 mf x 450 v   solo consigo por 400 v los compro a  esos no pasa nada? es lo mismo?


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 29, 2011)

GEORGE747 dijo:


> muy bien me tomade el fin para revisar todo, subire fotos del avance... espero quede todo genial el siguiente es un vivroverb 64



Hola todos como van, me parece muy buen tema puesto que además de brindar gran asesoria, (y no no es un lambetazo pandita solo es lo que pienso aunque realmente me caes muy bien); yo tambien quisiera hacer parte pues en mi haber no tengo construidos por mi ningun tipo de amplificador valvular y creo que este será un gran comienzo,

Saludos!.


----------



## Manub (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola a todos y felix año, he encontrado una pagina esta:http://www.tecnofilos.org/Proyectos/Electronica/02/Amplificador.html, estoy tratando de construir un ampli en plan economico ya que poseo PLC86 de las TV y algùn que otro trafo salida de desguace en buen estado, pero me dà un poco de Yuyu los esquemas aquì presentados ya que los quiero para altavoces de PC osease ponerlos en la salida del ordenador y las valvulas llevan voltajes peligrosos para las modernas placas , el acoplamiento no debe ser nada facil , a ver si alguno sabe de algùn esquema con PLC86 ò similares con una entrada segura para el PC.


----------



## malto (Ene 5, 2012)

Hola justo arme este diagrama, lo conecto a la pc y va bien sin ningun problema


----------



## Manub (Ene 6, 2012)

¡Gracias por el esquema! , ademàs muy detallado con los valoresde componentes ,la mayorìa de internet estàn sacados de contexto y acaba uno no sabiendo algunos detalles funcionales, ¿lo montaste cableado ò con placa de ci?.


----------



## malto (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola ! yo lo hice a la antigua con mil cuidados aprovechando el chasis del  radio en el estaban las valvulas, respetando los valores y me anduvo de una.


----------



## Manub (Ene 6, 2012)

Naturalmente que con un mìnmo la electronica "antigua" anda bien, esta es del tipo de electronica que se puede ver, tocar, controlar y hasta oler jjeee..jjeee sobre todo quando algo se chamusca, pero la ectronica de consumo de usar y tirar, de la que nadie sabe nada no hay nada que hacer, estoy buscando en revistas y en esquemas algùn montaje que se pueda fabricar algo con CI de fibra ya que para una posterior revisiòn ò reparaciòn y posible clonaje es mejor no me gusta mucho el cableado y montage por puntos, aunque para gusto hay colores, no sè en que revista de las que poseo venìa un montage de estos, tendrè que buscar con tiempo y paciencia a la "vieja usanza", ademàs no sè como se comportarà con el acoplamiento con distintos PCs y varias salidas ya que tengo alguno con sonido HD y 7.1, osease varias salidas, por eso tengo el interes de clonar varios y el tener el montage con placa CI facilita la labor.


----------

